# full suspension dj?



## oldschoolgli (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm new to MTB. I watched some movies (NWD6, Chain Reaction) on my Ipod and I noticed some of the riders were jumping full suspension bikes. I don't know much about dirt jumping, but just looking around this forum it seems most guys ride hardtails.... like bigger BMX bikes. I noticed Kona offers a Cowan FS frame and looks like the new Bass will be FS. Just wondering if there are any advantages to running a FS frame for djing. Is it just so the bike is a little more versatile.... you can do some FR stuff too? 
Great forum by the way. I really enjoy reading the threads and some of you have ridiculously sick bikes.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Cowan FS = Bass

A little something to take the edge off of big hits.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

My Cowan DS feels more like a hard tail than a fully on the street. It really only gives any on landings, and even then it's barely perceptible. Feels very nice actually. :thumbsup:

Still, for typical smaller DJs I prefer to ride my STP, it's less work overall. When I head out to the bigger stuff I take the extra 4" insurance the Cowan has. They do 'feel' very similar though! Just a weight difference really.

IMO to have one bike? Hard tail all the way.

https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/Cowan.jpg


----------



## jammy1800 (Jan 10, 2008)

ye if u beggining you dont really want a full sus they really nice but heavyier best to leave them for the experts if you ask me


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

Hardtail is the way to go. I ride an SS P1 w/Marz dJ fork, its the shizzle. I also have a Santa Cruz Heckler that I trail ride but It has a Marz DJ as well along with a slightly heavier shock spring and beefier wheels so I can DJ it if I feel like it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Full suspension DJ bikes are more aimed at slopestyle contests, the size of the jumps kinda warrant its.

I'd stick with a plain old hardtail.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*transition double*

:thumbsup:


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Ya i'd say it depend on what kind of trails you have in the area.

If your riding your own private trails where you can make the jump specifically for your bike, you might be alright.

I want to try my Prophet out as a DJer for a little while, thinking it may help me gain some confidence that I've lost since riding at Diablo on a huge DH rig.


----------



## 6milliondollarman (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's one. Brooklyn Machine Works FQ Mini Link. Haven't heard much about it, other than it's heavy & expensive as hell.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

WTF, something looks really messed with that picture. The seat and grips look huge in comparison to everything else.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

How the hell could you tell what kind of bikes were being used if watching it on that stamp-sized-screen of the ipod?!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

CharacterZero said:


> How the hell could you tell what kind of bikes were being used if watching it on that stamp-sized-screen of the ipod?!


What kinda iPod do you own.... I could probly tell you the make and model of the bike. Its really not that hard... iPods are really clear.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

A Grove said:


> What kinda iPod do you own.... I could probly tell you the make and model of the bike. Its really not that hard... iPods are really clear.


None, I just thought I'd rag ya for mentioning it in the OP.
Reminded me of an article ...
Stuff Mentioned:

1. Sushi
2. Apple Products
3. Whole Foods
4. Microbreweries (implied)
5. Living by the Water


----------

